# Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning __. I would appreciate corrections.



## User1001

Hello everyone! I'm interested in acquiring the phrase "Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning ____. I would appreciate corrections." In the blank, the name of the language should be given. Listed below are three that I feel comfortable posting, because I wrote them. However, modifications to the three listed below and the same phrase in other languages would be amazing. Thanks! 

*German:* Ich entschuldige mich, dafür ich viele Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrektionen.

*Dutch:* Het spijt me, dat ik heel fouten gemaakt heb, maar ik leer Nederlands. Ik zou correcties achten.

*Portuguese:* Desculpe para meu erros, mas eu estou aprendendo português. Eu seria grato para correçãos.

EDIT: I forgot to add that translations in dialects will also be accepted.


----------



## spielenschach

tspier2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm interested in acquiring the phrase "Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning ____. I would appreciate corrections." In the blank, the name of the language should be given. Listed below are three that I feel comfortable posting, because I wrote them. However, modifications to the three listed below and the same phrase in other languages would be amazing. Thanks!
> 
> *German:* Ich entschuldige mich, dafür ich viele Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrektionen.
> 
> *Dutch:* Het spijt me, dat ik heel fouten gemaakt heb, maar ik leer Nederlands. Ik zou correcties achten.
> 
> *Portuguese:*  Desculpe para os meus erros, mas eu estou aprendendo ( a aprender) português. Eu seria ficaria grato para pelas (1) correçãos.
> (1) – por + as = pelas
> EDIT: I forgot to add that translations in dialects will also be accepted.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_Türkçe öğreniyorum, hatalarımı affedeniz. Düzeltirseniz minnettar kalırım.
_
It is not a word-for-word translation.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Przepraszam za (moje) błędy/pomyłki, uczę się polskiego. Byłbym/będę wdzięczny za poprawki._


----------



## Mutichou

*French:* Excusez-moi pour mes erreurs, j’apprends le français. J’apprécierais des corrections.


----------



## Lopes

tspier2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm interested in acquiring the phrase "Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning ____. I would appreciate corrections." In the blank, the name of the language should be given. Listed below are three that I feel comfortable posting, because I wrote them. However, modifications to the three listed below and the same phrase in other languages would be amazing. Thanks!
> 
> *German:* Ich entschuldige mich, dafür ich viele Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrektionen.
> 
> *Dutch:* Het spijt me dat ik (zo veel heel) fouten gemaakt heb, maar ik ben leer Nederlands aan het leren. Ik zou correcties op prijs stellen achten.
> 
> *Portuguese:* Desculpe para meu erros, mas eu estou aprendendo português. Eu seria grato para correçãos.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that translations in dialects will also be accepted.


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian

Scusate per gli errori, sto imparando l'italiano. Vi sarei grato di correggermi.


----------



## elroy

Arabic (standard):

.أرجو المعذرة بسبب أخطائي. إني أتعلم العربية وأقدر التصويبات
_Arju 'l-ma`dhira(ta) bisababi akhTaa'i.  Inni ata`allamu 'l-`arabiyya(ta)wa'uqaddiru 't-taSwiibaat(i)._ 

Note: What is in parentheses can be left out.

Arabic (Palestinian dialect):

.متأسف على الأغلاط. عم بتكلم عربي وبكون ممنون إزا صلحتوني
_Mit'assef `ala 'l-aghlaaT.  `am bat`allam `arabi wbakuun mamnuun iza SallaHtuuni._ 

Note: I assumed you were addressing a group of people.  Let me know if you would like the variants for addressing a single male or a single female.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:
_Pardonu al mi miajn erarojn; mi eklernas Esperanton.  Mi dankos vin por viaj korektoj._


----------



## ramen

저는 틀리서 죄송합니다.  한국어를 배우고 있습니다.  정정하시길 바랍니다.

... but I'll run that past a native speaker.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

Pyydän anteeksi virheitäni, mutta minä opiskelen suomea. Arvostaisin korjauksia.


----------



## Whodunit

tspier2 said:


> *German:* Ich entschuldige mich dafür ich viele meine Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrekturen.


 
I'd express it like this:

_Entschuldigt bitte meine Fehler, aber ich lerne Deutsch noch. Korrekturen sind deshalb jederzeit willkommen!_

Not a literal translation, but it sounds quite good to me. 

By the way, shouldn't it be _Sorry *about* my mistakes_ in English? I know most people use _for_ here, but that would be used for persons you send condolences, wouldn't it?


----------



## suslik

*Estonian:* 

Vabandan oma vigade pärast, ma õpin eesti keelt. Parandused on teretulnud.


----------



## User1001

Whodunit said:


> I'd express it like this:
> 
> _Entschuldigt bitte meine Fehler, aber ich lerne Deutsch noch. Korrekturen sind deshalb jederzeit willkommen!_
> 
> Not a literal translation, but it sounds quite good to me.
> 
> By the way, shouldn't it be _Sorry *about* my mistakes_ in English? I know most people use _for_ here, but that would be used for persons you send condolences, wouldn't it?



You could use either, but the more commonly-used term out of the two for this situation would be "for," not that you can only use "for" when addressing people.

By the way, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## User1001

Thanks so far to everyone who has submitted translations and/or corrections. Any other translations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kimchi39

ramen said:


> 저는 틀리서 죄송합니다. 한국어를 배우고 있습니다. 정정하시길 바랍니다.
> 
> ... but I'll run that past a native speaker.


 
Ramen, it was good, but the last sentence was to ask the other person to correct his/her mistake.

I would say "제가 틀린 것 같습니다. 저는 한국어를 배우고 있습니다. 틀린것을 고쳐주시면 감사하겠습니다."


----------



## ramen

kimchi39 said:


> Ramen, it was good, but the last sentence was to ask the other person to correct his/her mistake.
> 
> I would say "제가 틀린 것 같습니다. 저는 한국어를 배우고 있습니다. 틀린것을 고쳐주시면 감사하겠습니다."


 
 Oops.  저의 틀린것도 고쳐주셨서 대단히 감사합니다.  Thanks 김치.


----------



## RiRiRi

Russian:
Извините за ошибки, я изучаю русский. Буду благодарен/рна (m/f) за исправления (ошибок).

Latvian:
Atvainojos par kļūdām, es macos latviešu valodu. Bušu pateicīgs/a par labojumiem!


----------



## Kriviq

Bulgarian:
Моля да ме извините за грешките, аз уча български. Ще ви бъда признателен, ако ме поправяте.


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian:

Elnézést kérek a hibákért, de most tanulok magyarul. Örülnék, ha kijavítaná, amit rosszul mondok.  - not word to word translation...


----------



## Denis555

tspier2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm interested in acquiring the phrase "Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning ____. I would appreciate corrections." In the blank, the name of the language should be given. Listed below are three that I feel comfortable posting, because I wrote them. However, modifications to the three listed below and the same phrase in other languages would be amazing. Thanks!
> 
> *German:* Ich entschuldige mich, dafür ich viele Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrektionen.
> 
> *Dutch:* Het spijt me, dat ik heel fouten gemaakt heb, maar ik leer Nederlands. Ik zou correcties achten.
> 
> *Portuguese:* Desculpe para os meu erros, mas eu estou aprendendo português. Eu seria/ficaria grato para correçãos pelas correções.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that translations in dialects will also be accepted.


----------



## deine

*Lithuanian*
Atsiprašau už savo klaidas, aš mokausi lietuvių kalbą. Dėkoju už pataisymus.


----------



## notnotchris

Japanese:
日本語を勉強中ですので、間違えたら指摘してください。よろしくお願いします。
Nihongo o benkyo-chu desu node, machigaetara shiteki shite kudasai. Yoroshiku onegai shimasu.


----------



## memynl

"In Italian
Scusate per gli errori, sto imparando l'italiano. Vi sarei grato di correggermi."



I would rather say: "Perdonate gli errori, sto imparando l'italiano. Vi sarei grato per eventuali correzioni."

 I think it's more flowing and elegant to use the verb "perdonare", a litlle bit more unusual than "scusare" and to keep the substantive "correzioni" instead of using the reflexive verb "correggermi", that slows a little bit down the sentence...anyway both sentenses are right...


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*: Îmi cer scuze pentru eventualele greşeli, încă învăţ româna. Aş aprecia mult dacă m-aţi corecta.

word-by-word translation: I apologise for any mistakes, I'm still studying/learning Romanian. I would greatly appreciate it if you corrected me (=my mistakes)


----------



## divisortheory

notnotchris said:


> Japanese:
> 日本語を勉強中ですので、間違えたら指摘してください。よろしくお願いします。
> Nihongo o benkyo-chu desu node, machigaetara shiteki shite kudasai. Yoroshiku onegai shimasu.


 
Is this correct?  Node sounds awkward after desu to me.  Even if it were wrong though, I guess it would just further emphasize that you're still learning


----------



## Flaminius

Div said:
			
		

> notnotchris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese:
> 日本語を勉強中ですので、間違えたら指摘してください。よろしくお願いします。
> Nihongo o benkyo-chu desu node, machigaetara shiteki shite kudasai. Yoroshiku onegai shimasu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct? Node sounds awkward after desu to me. Even if it were wrong though, I guess it would just further emphasize that you're still learning
Click to expand...


I sense it is awkward but don't find it incorrect altogether.  Just to satisfy the need of an under-cover agent , I'd say:
日本語を勉強しています。間違いがあったら教えてください。よろしくお願いします OR
日本語を勉強しているので、間違いがあったら教えてもらいたいです。

Other natives may differ but 間違えたら指摘する sounds to me an immediate correction when one makes a mistake.  In other words, I sense this request is focusing on immediate mistakes.  By the law of opposition, which is constantly at work in language, this can be interpreted as exempting previous mistakes (yes, _scripta manent_) that one's collocutor has just found.  I prefer using ある in order to make the subject impersonal, thus making the sentence, "as you find mistakes tell me about them."

I chose 教える over 指摘する since it is a lighter, less accusatory verb and also connotes that explanations are to be made why what one has written or said is incorrect.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

मैं हिन्दी सीखने वाला हूँ. इस लिए मेरी गलतियों को माफ़ करना और भूलों को बताना!

*Urdu: *

ميں اردو سيكهنے والا ہوں، اس لئے ميرى گلتيوں كو درگزر كرنا اور بهلوں كو بتانا!​ 
*Gujarati:*

હું ગુજરાતી સીખી રહેલો છું. એતલા માતે મારી ભૂલો ને માફ઼ કરી દેશો અને સુધારી દેશો!

*Chinese (Mandarin):* （non-native attempt, so probably very wrong! I tried it anyway just to see where I go wrong. Natives please correct me)

对不起为我的差， 我学习中文。请纠正我的差!


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
Omluvte prosím moje chyby, já se teprv učím _česky_ . Děkuji za opravy.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
- Xin tha lỗi vì tôi đang học tiếng Việt. Tôi rất biết ơn nếu các bạn vui lòng sửa lỗi cho tôi.
- Xin tha lỗi vì tôi đang học tiếng Việt. Tôi rất biết ơn nếu các bạn vui lòng chỉ bảo thêm cho tôi.


----------



## jaxlarus

Greek:

 Με συγχωρείτε για τα λάθη μου, τώρα μαθαίνω Ελληνικά. Θα το εκτιμούσα αν με διορθώνατε.
Read as Spanish (castellano): Me sinjoríte ya ta láci mu, tóra macéno elinicá. Za to ectimúsa an me diorzónate

It's formal and addressed in courtesy plural.


----------



## karuna

Correcting typos:



RiRiRi said:


> Latvian:
> Atvainojos par kļūdām, es m*ā*cos latviešu valodu. B*ū*šu pateicīgs/a par labojumiem!


----------



## mataripis

tspier2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm interested in acquiring the phrase "Sorry for my mistakes, I am learning ____. I would appreciate corrections." In the blank, the name of the language should be given. Listed below are three that I feel comfortable posting, because I wrote them. However, modifications to the three listed below and the same phrase in other languages would be amazing. Thanks!
> 
> *German:* Ich entschuldige mich, dafür ich viele Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich lerne Deutsch. Ich wäre dankbar für Korrektionen.
> 
> *Dutch:* Het spijt me, dat ik heel fouten gemaakt heb, maar ik leer Nederlands. Ik zou correcties achten.
> 
> *Portuguese:* Desculpe para meu erros, mas eu estou aprendendo português. Eu seria grato para correçãos.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that translations in dialects will also be accepted.


 * Tagalog: Paumanhin sa pagkakamali,ako ay nag aaral pa lamang ng ________,pagtutuwid ay tanggap ko.** Pilipino: Pasensya na sa kamalian ko dahil nag aaral pa lang ako ng _______, ayos lang kung itama nyo to.


----------

